# Bombardier Loses Pilot Training Contract



## ROTP Applicant (25 Mar 2005)

Since Bombardier Inc. lost the $1-billion-plus pilot training contract to Kelowna Flightcraft, I am just wondering what aircraft are gonna be used for the PFT and the multi-engine and helo streams of Advanced Flying Training? I've heard that they might even use the Griffon for helo training. Also, a buddy of mine is finishing up BFT right now and he says that he'll have to wait 18 months before he can do the multi-engine course, and if he has such a long wait ahead of him, how long will it take for the system to recover from the training backlog that will be created by this new contract?


----------



## TCBF (25 Mar 2005)

Good grief.   It sounds to me like we need some sort of Commonwealth Air Training Plan.

Tom


----------



## aesop081 (25 Mar 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Goog grief.   It sounds to me like we need some sort of Commonwealth Air Training Plan.
> 
> Tom



We have one..its called NFTP - NATO Flying Training Program


----------



## TCBF (25 Mar 2005)

I know, thats why I said:

"Good grief.  It sounds to me like we need some sort of Commonwealth Air Training Plan."

Tom


----------



## aesop081 (25 Mar 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> I know, thats why I said:
> 
> "Good grief.   It sounds to me like we need some sort of Commonwealth Air Training Plan."
> 
> Tom



ah...sarcasm


----------



## Inch (26 Mar 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> We have one..its called NFTP - NATO Flying Training Program



NFTC, NATO Flying Training in Canada. http://www.nftc.com/nftc/en/flash/nftc.jsp

Word on the street is the PFT aircraft is going to be the Grob 120

The latest I've heard WRT to helo and multi training is they're looking at 2 aircraft for helo training. A basic helicopter like a Jet Ranger to teach students how to fly helicopters and a more advanced one that will allow them to properly train Instrument Flying (Jet Ranger isn't certified for IFR), they also want to start teaching NVGs as part of Basic Helicopter School (BHS). The Jet Rangers currently in Portage are owned by the CF, so don't expect any huge delays at BHS since they'll just continue using the Jet Rangers until Kelowna sets up shop.

No idea what they're planning for multi, though it will be a turbine of some sort. Probably a newer King Air.

As for the wait, the problem isn't just Portage, there's also a huge backlog on both the Herc and Aurora OTU. You can't predict how long it will take to get the backlog worked through the pipeline, it took over 2 years before Moose Jaw started to run smoothly after the transition to the Harvard II. There's a lot of factors that need to be worked out in order to get things flowing again. Be patient and just remember, you could be a civilian busting your butt for half the paycheck you'll be getting while you wait.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Mar 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> NFTC, NATO Flying Training in Canada. http://www.nftc.com/nftc/en/flash/nftc.jsp



Yeah.....thats what i meant.......... :-\


----------



## Zoomie (26 Mar 2005)

The Grob is apparently the prospective PFT aircraft (see Inch's link).  Word on the street is just a newer King Air - no big deal there.  Apparently for the rotor-heads the lead in aircraft might be similar to the Jet Ranger but with wheels!  

Portage will be a totally redefined place after Kelowna Flight Craft is done with its infrastructure upgrades.  New Sims for both advanced aircraft and newer hangars are in plans (upgrade or new contruction).

The Multi guys out of Moose Jaw will just have to sit tight or expect that their slot might suddenly become a Helo or Jet slot.

We are taking in many many new Co-Pilot's this year in anticipation of the lack of ab-initio pilots next year.


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (27 Mar 2005)

That Grob 120 is a pretty impressive looking aircraft, 260 hp, retractractable, great avionics for an ab initio trainer (or any trainer for that matter), air conditioning, and fully aerobatic to boot! 

Pleave forgive my salivation.  ;D   

Have a look at that panel.
http://www.pilotfriend.com/aircraft%20performance/new%20site2/images/67.jpg


----------



## Badanai (28 Mar 2005)

ROTP Applicant said:
			
		

> Since Bombardier Inc. lost the $1-billion-plus pilot training contract to Kelowna Flightcraft, I am just wondering what aircraft are gonna be used for the PFT and the multi-engine and helo streams of Advanced Flying Training? I've heard that they might even use the Griffon for helo training. Also, a buddy of mine is finishing up BFT right now and he says that he'll have to wait 18 months before he can do the multi-engine course, and if he has such a long wait ahead of him, how long will it take for the system to recover from the training backlog that will be created by this new contract?



This is interesting since Bombardier is building a 12 billion dollar fight simulation at CFB Cold Lake. They started building it this summer. hhhmmmm


----------



## Sheerin (28 Mar 2005)

> 12 billion dollar fight simulation at CFB Cold Lake



A 12 billion dollar flight simulator?  You mean million right?


----------



## Zoomie (28 Mar 2005)

Million would be more like it.

In Moose Jaw, Bombardier purchased 3 CT-156 Harvard 2 Simulators at a cost that was at least double the actual purchase cost of the real plane.  Not cheap things at all - but great tools to try out that one manoeuver that you just didn't have the balls to try in the real thing.


----------



## Badanai (28 Mar 2005)

sorry "million" anyway the point is they are spending a lot of cash


----------



## Garry (2 Apr 2005)

The simulator that Bombardier is building in Cold Lake has nothing to do with the NFTC- it's an F-18 sim.


----------



## Badanai (3 Apr 2005)

thanks for the update. I was just there inspecting any "hot works" going on each day. What the building was for or to house at that point wasn't a real concern when they were still workiing on the foundation.


----------

